# Did Anybody Else See This?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

On the NBC news tonight they showed how a fox will go to the etremes to feed its young ones. I think they used the term "showing their love" or something like that. Anyway they showed the mama fox swimming across a body of water and stealing all the eggs out of a honker nest and then they showed the pair of :******: off honkers.


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Year round Preditor reduction :sniper:

Racoon, skunk, fox, weasle, coyote and more :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is a picture of a coyote:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmm, nice soft mouth and a good grip on the bird.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nature is truely amazing


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

No bands.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

is it just me or is that a big mallard?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm just hoping that picture was taken with one of those scope cams right as the guy pulled the trigger.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know...coyotes aren't that bad. At least when it comes to ducks. Sure, they're oppurtunistic but their diet doesn't target ducks.

Sadly, with the extinction of the prairie wolf they're the largest predator now on the plains. When it comes to predators that are hindering duck production skunks and raccoons are by far the worst, then foxes. Coyotes can keep the number of other predators down in area and actually help duck production.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The problem with the wolf though is that fox and wolf lived side by side and actually ganged up on the coyote. I agree though that we do need coyotes to balance the fox and I think fox, skunks, *****, do more devestation to the nests compared to yotes and yotes help keep them balanced.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

thats a really cool pic! I wish my DOG could do that! :beer:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

DOUBLE!!!!

BTW, the wolves are *not* extinct in North Central ND. My brother had a first hand _encounter _with one a couple years ago. And yes, it was a wolf, the Federal Agent said it so.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Leo, Where did you get that picture, that looks like it was put in his mouth after the pic was taken!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep and after they put it in his mouth they were telling him to "hold it" and they sprayed him and the duck down with waterfor effect! :wink:

But I got it off a thread on the fuge and the guy that posted it said he had found it on the net.

Labs catch geese in the decoys several times each season. Even my slow old Bella did it 3 seasons ago. I don't think it is impossible for a natural born hunter like the yote to catch a drake mallard on a regular basis. The people that film Planet Earth capture all sorts of crazy shots/footage. I am sure they are not the only photographers with these abilities.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It worries me that that is what happened to the mallard in my pond. They were fairly tame and there was a dam on the very edge of where the ducks were that it could sneak up on. The drake disapered and then a few days later so did the hen and three chicks. I suppose after it got the hen the chicks would be easy prey.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Photoshop is an amazing tool.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Yep and after they put it in his mouth they were telling him to "hold it" and they sprayed him and the duck down with waterfor effect!


No, Leo, I said AFTER the photo was taken.......The same thing Scatterwood was saying, It looks photo shopped to me. Cannot say it was for sure, but something looks fishy to me. I have no doubt that it could be real and I know there are probably photos out there, this one just looks strange to me.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

That's one really cool photo regardless!

I agree with the previous replies. Coyotes shouldn't take too much blame for waterfowl predation.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Yotes do a lot of mousing and clean up the road kill. You don't see many foxes eating road kill. Foxes are deadly on upland game. I have had a few geese that were sailors picked up by a yote.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know if it was a photo shop deal or not. Just thought it was worth sharing but like most times when pictures are sharred it turns into a debate. If it was photo shopped they did a good job.

Waterfowlers are truely an interesting bunch!

:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Waterfowlers are truely an interesting bunch!


You can say that again. I wasn't trying to attack your post, I hope it wasn't taken that way. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know you weren't. I was not trying to be testy.


----------

